# All-time favorite SNL skit?



## katbug

Mine is Alec Baldwin as Pete Schweaty in "Schweaty Balls"...what's everyone's favorite sketches?


----------



## markz

One of my favorites was the real Rev Jesse Jackson reading Dr Seuss.

I love when they get big name people to do off the wall things.


----------



## kcarl75

I have two...sorry.

Eddie Murphy doing the Buckwheat Album infomercial

and

the Jim Carey Lifeguard with Will Ferrell in the kiddy pool.


***The Will Ferrell patriotic thong at the business meeting is a close third.


----------



## sbelew

Church Chat with Sean Penn was pretty good, but I'd have to say the Schweaty Balls skit was the best.


----------



## MikeMar

Well besides the entire Jim Carrey episode 

my favorite skit was "The Change Bank" - tried to find it online to link to, but spent 20 min and couldn't find it


----------



## MikeMar

had to add from the same Buscemi episode where he and Horacio Sans worked at a food pawn shop 

"some times it someone hard up for money, or a guy in from a business trip just trying to pawn his continental breakfast"


----------



## midas

I don't know if it qualifies as a skit, but, when Joe Cocker was the musical guest and John Belushi came out and started to imitate him while he was singing is still probably my funniest memory of SNL. 

If that doesn't qualify I'd have to go with Bass-O-Matic.


----------



## cheesesteak

James Brown's Celebrity Hot Tub!


----------



## Odds Bodkins

MikeMar said:


> my favorite skit was "The Change Bank" - tried to find it online to link to, but spent 20 min and couldn't find it


YES! First Citiwide Change Bank! "We're not going to give you 2,000 nickels."

"All the time people ask us, 'how do you make money doing this?' The answer is simple: volume."

"People come in with wrinkled ten dollar bills wanting a new, crisp ten dollar bill for birthday cards. We can handle special requests like that, usually the same day."


----------



## Magnolia88

Eddie Murphy posing as a white man. I'm not sure it would be considered a "skit" (or a "sketch" as I learned to call it from S60), because it was a pre-taped segment. But it was hilarious.


----------



## Bierboy

Land Shark


----------



## Shaunnick

I really liked the episode where Norm Mcdonald came back to host and there was the sketch where everybody was supposed to be in one of the 1950 street gang musicals, and Norm's character was the only one who wanted to know why the Hell everyone was dancing in a fight.


----------



## angbear1985

katbug said:


> Mine is Alec Baldwin as Pete Schweaty in "Schweaty Balls"...what's everyone's favorite sketches?


THE BEST! :up:


----------



## gossamer88

Richard Pryor as the Exorcist assistant with 
Loraine _"YOU'RE MOTHER SEWS SOCKS THAT SMELL"_ Newman as Regan.


----------



## Mr. Soze

OJ Simpson in Saturday Night Fever. "I don't want to be black no more"


----------



## Weezoh

Samurai Delicatessen just barely beats out the Bassomatic


----------



## IndyJones1023

This thread needs more cowbell.


----------



## mqpickles

Christopher Walken as "The Continental" (first appearance)
Star Wars screen tests
Tonto, Tarzan and Frankenstein


----------



## TomK

Steve Martin and Dan Akroyd - "Two Wild and Crazy Guys!"


----------



## Michelle5150

The Ashley Simpson lip synching incident was the funniest thing i've seen on SNL in years. That made me so happy. 

(only slightly kidding)

Al Gore's alternate future skit, when he reads off how the world is better since he became president is one of my all-time favs, and the SNL commercial for Nerf Nerf. 

Schweaty Balls was funny, but is _way_ overrated IMO. It wasn't THAT hilarious. *shrug*


----------



## Royster

"Good times!"


----------



## modnar

mqpickles said:


> Christopher Walken as "The Continental" (first appearance)


That's not one of the funniest that I remember, but it is definitely one of the most memorable for me.


----------



## alpacaboy

Ed Asner - "Remember, you can't put too much water in a nuclear reactor."

I also liked "Schweaty Balls" and the Clinton(D Hammond) press conference- "I... am... bulletproof," but my friends and I got a lot of milage out of "Remember you can't put too much ___ in ___," like when cooking.

ETA: Martha Stewart's Topless Christmas Special


----------



## YCantAngieRead

The Chris Farley Chippendales sketch.

Or the Chirs Farley Motivational speaker sketch.



I still miss Phil Hartman.


----------



## Royster

"I myself never much cared for Colonel Angus! He rubs me the wrong way. I'm not sure why.. can't put my finger on it.. "


----------



## Gunnyman

The Compulsion Commercial.


----------



## LoadStar

Hrm. Three that jump out at me...
Julia Child (the one where "she" starts spraying blood all over the kitchen)
Wayne's World - the Madonna episode
Colon Blow ("and now, Super Colon Blow!")


----------



## JediCowboyD

Jackie Rodgers, Jr.'s $100,000 Jackpot Wad


"Sea . . . . Birds . . . "


----------



## JediCowboyD

Gunnyman said:


> The Compulsion Commercial.


I love Gunny


----------



## Johnny Dazzle

JediCowboyD said:


> Jackie Rodgers, Jr.'s $100,000 Jackpot Wad
> 
> "Sea . . . . Birds . . . "


Hi-larious!

Also, "The Sinatra Group" a parody of the McLaughlin Group with Phil as Sinatra and Jan Hooks as Sinead O'Connor...or is it Sine-Aid O'Connor?

"Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball"!


----------



## David Platt

Chevy Chase interviewing Richard Pryor for a job.

"DEAD ******."


----------



## Satchel

More Cowbell does it for me...


----------



## stargazer21

So many great sketches...

One that jumped out that still kills me is Chris Farley interviewing Paul McCartney. :up: 

Oh, almost forgot...an awful, not often seen, but still a classic to hockey fans; the episode with Gretzky.


----------



## PKurmas

Darn, y'all took so many of the good ones...

"Jane, you ignorant slut."
"Prose and Cons" ("Keel my lanlord, keel him dead")
"Get a Life" (Shatner at the Trek con)
"Colon Blow Cereal"
"Shimmer Floor Wax/Desert Topping"

and of course...

"The Pepsi Syndrome"

I don't know why I think the Pepsi Syndrome was so funny... looking back on it it's very dated, but it still makes me crack up in places.

I still quote the Chevy Chase/Garrett Morris bit from Weekend Update... "Tonight's top stories for the hearing impaired..." "TONIGHT'S TOP STORIES..."


----------



## busyba

PKurmas said:


> "Prose and Cons" ("Keel my lanlord, keel him dead")


:up: :up: :up:

"Images", by Tyrone Green

Dark and lonely on a summer's night
Kill my landlord
Kill my landlord

Watchdog barking
Do he bite?
Kill my landlord
Kill my landlord

Slip in his window
Break his neck
Then his house 
I start to wreck
Got no reason
What the heck

Kill my Landlord
Kill my Landlord
C-I-L-L 
My Landlord


----------



## Uncle Briggs

1980, Strother Martin making Bill Murray learn French.


----------



## appleye1

There's so many:

Chris Farley's Motivational speech ("in a van DOWN BY THE RIVER!)

Several Conehead skits

Several Samurai Deli skits

Wild and Crazy Guys

Hanz and Franz

Bag O' Glass

Killer Christmas Tree

Land Shark

CheeBoigy CheeBoigy

Da Bears

More Cowbell

numerous The Continental skits

Schweaty Balls

anything Father Guido Sarducchi did

(Yeah I know it's a cop-out to list all these. I don't think I could pick just one favorite! )


----------



## LoadStar

Oh, how could I forget: Mr. Robinson's Neighborhood.


----------



## murgatroyd

#1 favorite sketch: Samurai Optometrist (especially funny if you have glasses)

#1 favorite ad: Sludge

favorite musical guest: Kate Bush

Jan


----------



## katbug

These are all great ones! They've reminded me of a few more faves:

Always loved any of the Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy ones

The terrorist names news conference...can't remember what it was called and it was probably another Alec Baldwin one, but the names of the terrorists were sooooo funny!


----------



## cherry ghost

favorite commercial parody: Schmitz Gay


----------



## Michelle5150

cherry ghost said:


> favorite commercial parody: Schmitz Gay


It was better with the original tune (Van Halen's _Beautiful Girls_). The song they replaced it with never worked quite as well.


----------



## wooh

Agree the thread needs more cowbell.
Fave commercial: Robot Insurance
All time favorite though goes to the male synchronized swimmers. "I'm not a strong swimmer..."


----------



## Highspeedhomer

My fav? I have 3

Farley interviewing Mccartney

Farley motivational speaker

Bill Brasky Buddies


----------



## MScottC

Schweaty Balls

Samurai anything

King Tut

Jane You Ignorant Slut

Save the LIVERS

Jewess Jeans

Dan Rather Has Anthrax

Two Wild and Crazy Guys

Cheeburger, Cheeburger, No Coke... Pepsi

Emily Latella, Nevermind

And oh so many more, but fewer and further between in the show's latter years.


----------



## dbranco

Dan Akroyd doing Julia Child 
Shweaty Balls


----------



## vman41

The Devil appearing on The Peoples Court, Jan Hooks plays white trash so well.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

The Life and Times of Johnny Hildo. Actually the whole episode is one of my favorites. There's so many more, but this thread is great.


----------



## mrpope

canteen boy
nerf crotch bat
and dana carvey as ross perot letting stockdale (hartman) out of the car in the country.


----------



## Gunnyman

vman41 said:


> The Devil appearing on The Peoples Court, Jan Hooks plays white trash so well.


I am a barfly your honor. :up: :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

JediCowboyD said:


> I love Gunny


keep that on the DL will ya?


----------



## Gunnyman

It's funny that nothing after the Phil Hartman era of SNL has been mentioned as all time favorite, well except for Cowbell.
SNL was wicked funny for a long time. Perhaps it should just be cancelled now.


----------



## jradosh

Steve Martin's "King Tut"


----------



## bobcarn

Oh wow. There were soooo many skits.

One that comes to mind is when Dan Akroyd, portraying Jimmie Cartrer, visited 3-Mile Island and spilled a Dr. Pepper onto the control panel ("Any soda would've done it... Coke, Pepsi", "how about 7-Up?", "No, that's the uncola", "Oh man! I could've had a V8!"). He then grew into the Amazing Colossal President. The story was covered by Baba Wawa (Gildna Radner), and the news was broken to the First Lady by Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## bobcarn

busyba said:


> :up: :up: :up:
> 
> "Images", by Tyrone Green
> 
> Dark and lonely on a summer's night
> Kill my landlord
> Kill my landlord
> 
> Watchdog barking
> Do he bite?
> Kill my landlord
> Kill my landlord
> 
> Slip in his window
> Break his neck
> Then his house
> I start to wreck
> Got no reason
> What the heck
> 
> Kill my Landlord
> Kill my Landlord
> C-I-L-L
> My Landlord


ROFL!!!! That one just came screaming back to me. Oh man, we bust a gut when that one aired!


----------



## sbourgeo

Lord & Lady D-bag
Colonel Angus 
The Scarlet Letter


----------



## jradosh

bobcarn said:


> Oh wow. There were soooo many skits.
> 
> One that comes to mind is when Dan Akroyd, portraying Jimmie Cartrer, visited 3-Mile Island and spilled a Dr. Pepper onto the control panel ("Any soda would've done it... Coke, Pepsi", "how about 7-Up?", "No, that's the uncola", "Oh man! I could've had a V8!"). He then grew into the Amazing Colossal President. The story was covered by Baba Wawa (Gildna Radner), and the news was broken to the First Lady by Rodney Dangerfield.


Hee hee.. I'd forgotten that one. Very funny.... and Carter ends up with Garrett Morris as the cleaning lady that also grew from radiation :up:


----------



## MikeMar

Gunnyman said:


> It's funny that nothing after the Phil Hartman era of SNL has been mentioned as all time favorite, well except for Cowbell.
> SNL was wicked funny for a long time. Perhaps it should just be cancelled now.


one of my favorites was with Mike Myers, he goes onto an infomercial thing and the lady just keeps saying racist things, and he tries to duck down. Was that around the same time?

lots of quotes from this one:

"The savings on this are real, unlike the Holocaust"
"You couldn't get it cheaper off of a drunken Indian"
"It's made in the USA, so none of those dirty Japs are making it" (something like that)

there are like 10 more


----------



## CharlieW

Belushi as 'Capt. Kirk' in the sketch where they're cancelling _Star Trek_ -- "The Last Voyage of the Starship Enterprise".

Sure, he didn't do a very good Shatner -- but Belushi was still brilliant in it and the concept was great.


----------



## grecorj

Nic Cage as "******* (that's pronounced "Uh-swip-ay") Johnson", where he's so angry about all the names his wife suggest for their baby...


----------



## jking

So many good ones, but "More Cowbell" is the one that first came to mind, so I guess that means it's my favorite.


----------



## Marco

David Platt said:


> Chevy Chase interviewing Richard Pryor for a job.
> 
> "DEAD ******."


+1


----------



## smickola

Toonces the Driving Cat 

Tom Hanks as "Mr. Short Term Memory"


----------



## doom1701

I've never been a big SNL fan, but the two that I know of would be the Buckwheat Album and Colon Blow.


----------



## jradosh

Almost forgot...

Mr. Bill and Sluggo


----------



## Demandred

I will always love "Matt Foley, Motivational Speaker".

One that not many people have seen that's hilarious to me is this one:

http://snltranscripts.jt.org/95/95rhomeboy.phtml


----------



## Bob_Newhart

"Sincere Guy Stu" with Joe Montana is one of my favorites.
http://snltranscripts.jt.org/86/86istu.phtml

Also, Belushi's "Luck of the Irish" monologue on Weekend Update was good.
http://www.whysanity.net/monos/snl_belushi.html


----------



## BetterYeti

The lost ending of "It's a Wonderful Life".


----------



## CharlieW

Bob_Newhart said:


> Also, Belushi's "Luck of the Irish" monologue on Weekend Update was good.
> http://www.whysanity.net/monos/snl_belushi.html


I always loved Belushi's bits during Weekend Update. The "Skylab" bit was another good one.


----------



## Magister

Syncronized Swimming with Christopher Guest and Martin Short
Assassination of Buckwheat. It was a running event that whole night. I remember watching it live.
Heather Lockler (as mentioned above) in the Shopping Network skit with Mike Myers.
Your uvula and you.
Lazy Sunday


----------



## Gunnyman

Bob_Newhart said:


> "Sincere Guy Stu" with Joe Montana is one of my favorites.
> http://snltranscripts.jt.org/86/86istu.phtml
> 
> Also, Belushi's "Luck of the Irish" monologue on Weekend Update was good.
> http://www.whysanity.net/monos/snl_belushi.html


I'l be in my room....


----------



## sonnik

Odds Bodkins said:


> YES! First Citiwide Change Bank! "We're not going to give you 2,000 nickels."


"...unless that meets your particular change needs."


----------



## cpalma

There was an episode early on with Elliott Gould and the original cast (NRFPT Players). The whole episode was funny, as NYC was being attacked by giant lobsters. The attack ran through the entire episode. I don't remember specific lines, but the whole episode was hilarious!!


----------



## treyj

Hard to beat cowbell or schwetty, but I find many of the commercial spoofs funny. One not mentioned so far that was too funny was "Oops, I crapped my pants". The Enterprise restuarant was also great, especially with Dana Carvey as Kahn. He did great impressions. Also loved the "white" Eddie Murphy getting everything for free. "What a silly ***** -- ha ha ha ha ha!"


----------



## sonnik

Buck Henry playing "Uncle Roy" - those of you that remember it. In books, the writers stated they just liked making parents paranoid of the creepy single Uncle in their family.


Tim Meadows/Christopher Walken in a one-off sketch where Meadows was playing a census official. Walken is dappy, and provides some of the strangest answers. 

Meadows: "How many people live here in this apartment with you."
Walken: "Geez, I'm so bad with numbers. I'd say eighty."


The first Debbie Downer sketch (Lindsay Lohan) where everyone in the sketch just gives up on trying to play it straight-faced, and all the players are just laughing through the sketch.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Magister said:


> Syncronized Swimming with Christopher Guest and Martin Short


I believe it was Harry Shearer and Martin Short.


----------



## jradosh

Anyone remember the muppets "Land of Gorch" that were on the first year?

Oh, and the Killer Bees("We're here for your honey!")? That was some great Belushi comedy :up:


----------



## cowboys2002

Eddie Murphy as Gumby with the Gumby Christmas Special.


----------



## cowboys2002

stevieleej said:


> Here are a few of my favorites.
> 
> [*]Tyrone Green (and his reggae band) playing 'Kill the White People'
> [*]King Tut - (ah, the old days)
> [/list]


I forgot about the last 2!!1


----------



## busyba

IndyJones1023 said:


> I believe it was Harry Shearer and Martin Short.


Although Guest was also in it. He was their choreographer.


----------



## busyba

GET OFF THE SHED!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'd say nearly anything with Dana Carvey, but especially Church Chat. I was in high school at the time and I just thought that was brilliant. Carvey has always been my favorite cast member.

Of all the recurring guest star skits, I'd have to agree with smickola and say that Tom Hanks as "Mr. Short-Term Memory" was the best.


----------



## scottjf8

Sean Penn on Church Chat

Aerosmith as guests on Wayne's World (check 1 check 2, sibillence!)

Schmitz's Gay Beer was SOOO great.....

Every "Samuri" sketch... RIP JB


----------



## SeanC

Remember Tim Kazerinsky(sp)?

He used to do a character on the news with flip cards. I don't remember exactly how it worked but this one time I believe he was describing different kinds of orgasms. Anyway, the last one was:

Bobby Orrgasm

Well here in Massachusetts we were dying, litterally choking at the end of it because we couldn't breath from laughing so hard.


----------



## hefe

Too many over 30 years to name...

Others have taken most of them. But I really crack up at Jimmy Tango's Fatbusters, with Jim Carrey.

"Ride the snake!"


----------



## busyba

Tom Brady's Falafel City

Dr. Porkenheimers Boner Juice


----------



## murgatroyd

No one has mentioned Wayne's World yet. 

One favorite: the episode with the guest appearance by Madonna.



Jan


----------



## DevdogAZ

murgatroyd said:


> No one has mentioned Wayne's World yet.
> 
> One favorite: the episode with the guest appearance by Madonna.
> 
> 
> 
> Jan


Not only has Wayne's World been mentioned, but it was that specific ep that was mentioned.


----------



## KevinH121

Another vote for more cowbell


----------



## wprager

katbug said:


> The terrorist names news conference...can't remember what it was called and it was probably another Alec Baldwin one, but the names of the terrorists were sooooo funny!


DeNiro


----------



## Donbadabon

My fav has to be Christopher Walken in Ed Glosser: Trivial Psychic.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Gunnyman said:


> It's funny that nothing after the Phil Hartman era of SNL has been mentioned as all time favorite, well except for Cowbell.
> SNL was wicked funny for a long time. Perhaps it should just be cancelled now.


I can name a couple after that time period. To start with, Lazy Sunday is right up there in my top three.


----------



## Domandred

Celebrity Jeopardy...

We meet again Trebek!


----------



## scottjf8

Domandred said:


> Celebrity Jeopardy...
> 
> We meet again Trebek!


I'll take The Rapists for $100 please...

nooo, it's 'therapists'


----------



## mask2343

- Mike Meyers with host MaCauly Caulkin in the SIMON skit.

"My daddy says I suffer from gigantism."

- Michael Jordan with Stuart Smalley.

"I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it...people like me."


----------



## Michelle5150

_Here I come to save the Daaaay!!_


----------



## sushikitten

There are so many......most of which have been mentioned.

Cowbell has grown on me so that I now cannot watch it without busting a gut.
I, too, remember the LIVE assassination of Buckwheat.
Schweaty Balls
Celebrity Jeopardy
Most anything with Jim Carrey (especially the life guard)
Bobbi and Marty Culp - music program singers


----------



## Donbadabon

Oh, how about Charles Barkley playing Barney The Purple Dinosaur in basketball? I fell out at the end when Barney was falling apart.


----------



## stiffi

So Many to choose from...Stangely, they're all the fake commercials.

1. Jimmy Fallon as Count Chocula
2. Oops I crapped my pants
3. Schmidt's "Gay"

Oh and Norm MacDonald imitating Lou Gehrig's retirement speech.
"I was Kidding. I have a disease SO RARE, they named it after me!!!"


----------



## TomK

Gilda Radner as Rosanna Rosannadanna. She was probably my favorite SNL performer.


----------



## Royster

Billy Crystal in Fernando's Hideaway "It is much better to look good than to feel good,don't you think?"


----------



## jsmeeker

busyba said:


> :up: :up: :up:
> 
> "Images", by Tyrone Green
> 
> Dark and lonely on a summer's night
> Kill my landlord
> Kill my landlord
> 
> Watchdog barking
> Do he bite?
> Kill my landlord
> Kill my landlord
> 
> Slip in his window
> Break his neck
> Then his house
> I start to wreck
> Got no reason
> What the heck
> 
> Kill my Landlord
> Kill my Landlord
> C-I-L-L
> My Landlord


  

:up:

Once of the best. It's just so damn funny.


----------



## katbug

stevieleej said:


> Here are a few of my favorites.
> 
> 
> King Tut - (ah, the old days)


Ooh, great one! I don't know if I remember it on SNL or not, but I did watch the special he did it on over and over back in the day...loved the breakup "'I break with thee, I break with thee', then throw dog poopie on her shoe!" from that special.


----------



## ScottE22

Domandred said:


> Celebrity Jeopardy...
> 
> We meet again Trebek!


I can't believe it took 4 pages for someone to mention this one!!

Burt Reynolds: "OK - gimme Ape Tit..."

Trebek: "That's not 'ape tit' - it's 'a petit dejeuner'..."


----------



## katbug

wprager said:


> DeNiro


YES!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## JediCowboyD

Gunnyman said:


> keep that on the DL will ya?


That's how it happened in the first place


----------



## jr461

_In addition _ to the ones already mentioned:

Billy Crystal & Christopher Guest - "I Hate it When That Happens"
Mike Myers - "Coffee Talk"
Bill Murray & Gilda Radner - "The Leubners"
Ayckroyd & Belushi - "The Blues Brothers"
Piscopo & Eddie Murphy as Sinatra and Stevie Wonder - "Ebony & Ivory"


----------



## ThePennyDropped

The commercial for "Tresomme Supreme" (or something like that) with "just a bit of crack cocaine" with Kelly Ripa was great.

Anything with Gilda Radner, especially Emily Litella and that dance number she did with Steve Martin.


----------



## sbourgeo

murgatroyd said:


> One favorite: the episode with the guest appearance by Madonna.


<Madonna>Wow, look at the unit on that guy!</Madonna>


----------



## DevdogAZ

jr461 said:


> _In addition _ to the ones already mentioned:
> 
> Mike Myers - "Coffee Talk"


Does anyone remember when Coffee Talk was with Paul Baldwin and not Linda Richman? I thought it was better then.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ScottE22 said:


> I can't believe it took 4 pages for someone to mention this one!!


It's barely the beginning of the third page now. You need to adjust your settings to allow for 50 posts per page.


----------



## ihatecable

Greek Dinner! Cheeberger Cheeburger. Coke Coke no Pepsi!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

#1 Bestest Ever isCelebrity Jeopardy! 
Connery: "Suck it, Trebek!"

I love the Christmas song with Horatio Sanz, Chris Kattan, Jimmy Fallon, Tracey Morgan

Matt Foley.

I can't believe that no one has mentioned the sketch where the guy lost his taint in a horrible car wreck.

Favorite commercial... Oops, I crapped my pants!



katbug said:


> The terrorist names news conference...can't remember what it was called and it was probably another Alec Baldwin one, but the names of the terrorists were sooooo funny!


As mentioned before, that was Robert DeNiro and yes it was hilarious!


----------



## busyba

devdogaz said:


> Does anyone remember when Coffee Talk was with Paul Baldwin and not Linda Richman? I thought it was better then.


I remember. It was just one time I believe. It was a lot more understated than the over the top verklempt lady. I liked it.


----------



## katbug

devdogaz said:


> It's barely the beginning of the third page now. You need to adjust your settings to allow for 50 posts per page.


Good tip that I didn't even know could be done. Thanks!! :up:


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Candy Gram, Flowers, UPS, aka Land Shark almost died laughing after seeing Jaws a couple weeks before.


----------



## jradosh

Another one came to me from the classic days.

I forget the exact product name, but it was a parody of the Bruce Jenner Wheaties commercials. John Belushi was playing the athelete pitching some sugar candy cereal. Too funny watching the bloated Belushi in a tank top and shorts sprinting around the track


----------



## murgatroyd

devdogaz said:


> Not only has Wayne's World been mentioned, but it was that specific ep that was mentioned.


<FX: wipes at monitor>

Bad patch of pixels.



Jan


----------



## DevdogAZ

katbug said:


> Good tip that I didn't even know could be done. Thanks!! :up:


Anything to help out a fellow Arizonan.


----------



## IndyJones1023

jradosh said:


> Another one came to me from the classic days.
> 
> I forget the exact product name, but it was a parody of the Bruce Jenner Wheaties commercials. John Belushi was playing the athelete pitching some sugar candy cereal. Too funny watching the bloated Belushi in a tank top and shorts sprinting around the track


Little Chocolate Donuts.


----------



## busyba

jradosh said:


> Another one came to me from the classic days.
> 
> I forget the exact product name, but it was a parody of the Bruce Jenner Wheaties commercials. John Belushi was playing the athelete pitching some sugar candy cereal. Too funny watching the bloated Belushi in a tank top and shorts sprinting around the track


"Little Chocolate Donuts", or something like that. And he's smoking while eating them. 

ETA: Found it!


----------



## wprager

Michelle5150 said:


> _Here I come to save the Daaaay!!_


OMG that brings up memories. Did he do that on SNL? When he drinks from the cup in the middle I almost lost it. If anyone hasn't seen it, here's the link to the video:


----------



## Gregor

So many classics...

Chevy Chase on discriminating aganst droolers.
Garrett Morris with news for the hard-of-hearing shouting "OUR TOP STORY TONITE..."
Ed Garvin, Male Prostitute
the Victorian English Party with the Argyles, the Sandwiches, and of course, the Douchebags. "The House of Parliament has always had it's share of Douchebags..."
Irving Mainway's Big Bag O'Glass (not for blind kids, says so right on the bag)
Ed Grimley


----------



## wprager

jradosh said:


> Another one came to me from the classic days.
> 
> I forget the exact product name, but it was a parody of the Bruce Jenner Wheaties commercials. John Belushi was playing the athelete pitching some sugar candy cereal. Too funny watching the bloated Belushi in a tank top and shorts sprinting around the track


Donuts, the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Gregor

Oh I forgot, Little Chocolate Donuts...complete with Belushi and cigarette.


----------



## Regina

cowboys2002 said:


> Eddie Murphy as Gumby with the Gumby Christmas Special.


Gumby's best line is at the end of that skit..."And to my lawyer, my agent, and my accountant, Happy Hannukkah boys!" 

..and yes, Paul Baldwin used to host Coffee Talk...before he got shpilkis in his gennectegezoink 

+1 for Gilda Radner...I identifiied with her so closely and miss her so much...The Judy Miller Show anyone? :up:


----------



## wprager

Very early on there was a parady of a Mercedez commercial with a German jeweler splitting a diamond while riding in a Benz. In the original ad the jeweler says at the end (with a German accent), "Perfekt!" In the SNL version it was a rabbi performing a circumcision, "Poifect!"

Much more recent, the "Chronicles of Narnia" rap.

Garret Morris as Chico Rivera (?), "Baseball has been very good to me"

Steve Martin "What the hell is that thang?"

Chevy Chase as President Ford trimming the tree.

Smigel's "Ex-Presidents" with Bush Sr. always in bed with Barbara when the call to action comes in.

Belushi with the bee antennae headpiece (Mexican Killer Bees).

Aykroyd's "Jane you ignorant slut"

The Roman Barfatorium (Burt Reynolds, I think).

Oh the memories. So painful to watch what it has become recently.


----------



## Gregor

wprager said:


> Very early on there was a parady of a Mercedez commercial with a German jeweler splitting a diamond while riding in a Benz. In the original ad the jeweler says at the end (with a German accent), "Perfekt!" In the SNL version it was a rabbi performing a circumcision, "Poifect!"
> 
> Much more recent, the "Chronicles of Narnia" rap.
> 
> Garret Morris as Chico Rivera (?), "Baseball has been very good to me"
> 
> <snip>


Chico Esquelia. Basaball...has been berry berry good to me.


----------



## hefe

Another of my favorites was the parody of the Clarence Thomas confirmation hearings with Nealon and Carvey and Hartman and Farley playing Senators Biden and Thurmon and Kennedy and Heflin.



> Sen. Howell Heflin: That's a good movie, Judge! But do you think hard-core porno is the way to go? Because I feel women prefer softer porn.
> 
> Sen. Joseph Biden: Senator Thurmond?
> 
> Sen. Strom Thurmond: I agree with Senator Heflin. Yeah, that's right! The women like something with more stories and costumes, that'll transport 'em to another place and time. That's right! Women don't like close-ups of oversized genitalia! That's just never gonna turn 'em on!
> 
> [ committee agrees ]
> 
> Sen. Edward Kennedy: A, uh.. another good thing is to get them out on your boat for some reason, because, uh.. because then it's really hard for them to get away.
> 
> Sen. Joseph Biden: Do you have a question, Senator Kennedy?
> 
> Sen. Edward Kennedy: Uh, yes, I do. Have you ever tried coming out of the bathroom nude, and acting like you didn't know someone was there?
> 
> Judge Clarence Thomas: Uh.. no.
> 
> Sen. Edward Kennedy: Well, that's too bad. Because that works, too.


----------



## sonnik

wprager said:


> So painful to watch what it has become recently.


Is it? Really?


----------



## Royster

For all you people mentioning early NRFPT Players skits, have you rewatched them at any time in the last 30 years? They aren't as funny as we thought at the time or remember them to be. 

Though Lorne Michaels earnestly offering $1,000 for a Beatles reunion and then later telling George Harrison that he couldn't pay more than $250 for one Beatle does still crack me up.

I also saw The Rutles again not long ago -- a pre-Spinal Tap mocumentary about the "Pre-Fab Four" -- which was a SNL/Monty Python mash-up that has held up surprisingly well over time.


----------



## dlovearl

*The Super Bat-O-Matic '77
*
*Samurai Tailor* - "These pants have no fly!"

Buck Henry in *Talk Back* - "I, Frank Noland, am ready to talk back to you in support of spending federal funds to bus known Soviet Communists into your community now -- to teach your children and to live in your house, whether you like it or not!... Frankly, I'm totally in favor of using federally supported municipal bonds to pay for forced busing of Soviet Communists to come into your homes to kill your puppies!... Dead Mangled Puppies. I like em... Adolf Hitler:Boy Do We Need Him Now... Incest: I practice it, why don't you?... The Ozone Layer: Let's Get Rid Of It!... No Toilets for the Blind!... Suicide: Fun For The Elderly.."

(Don Pardo Voice Over) "And now, Weekend Update, brought to you by Colonel Lingus Southern Fried Chicken!"


----------



## JediCowboyD

Royster said:


> For all you people mentioning early NRFPT Players skits, have you rewatched them at any time in the last 30 years? They aren't as funny as we thought at the time or remember them to be.


Yes, on Youtube, and you're very wrong.


----------



## sonnik

Royster said:


> For all you people mentioning early NRFPT Players skits, have you rewatched them at any time in the last 30 years? They aren't as funny as we thought at the time or remember them to be.


Amen. I'm not saying the show is superior now, but go to

http://snltranscripts.jt.org/77/1977.phtml

and look at some of the rundowns of the episodes from that season. There's TONS of forgettable crap from those days too.

You can do the same with any of the seasons, from 1 to 32. We only tend to remember the stuff played to death on clip shows, not the endless humorless Albert Brooks "short films" and other crap that plagued the first few seasons.

Don't get me wrong, there was brilliant cutting edge stuff from that era too. But I just really don't get the arguments of when people say "...ain't as funny as it used to be" with this show. If that's your personal preference, fine ... but when you do go back and watch a late 70's episode in it's entirety - I bet you'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Green & Fazio - law office commercials
unfrozen caveman lawyer
Phil Hartman as Bill Clinton - "there's gonna be a lot of things we don't tell Mrs. Clinton about. Fast food is the least of our worries" before we knew about Paula Jones or Monica Lewinsky


----------



## Markman07

How about ""Schweaty Weiner" . That was just as funny as the Balls.


----------



## jradosh

CharlieW said:


> Belushi as 'Capt. Kirk' in the sketch where they're cancelling _Star Trek_ -- "The Last Voyage of the Starship Enterprise".
> 
> Sure, he didn't do a very good Shatner -- but Belushi was still brilliant in it and the concept was great.


----------



## MassD

IndyJones1023 said:


> This thread needs more cowbell.


 :up: :up:

Legendary.

Another one that comes to mind ... it had one part that almost had me lose control of my bodily functions... Pierce Brosnon played a applicant for a job, Farrel was a rather caustic, nasty boss. At one point, Tim Meadows walks in and says something trivial... Farrel then stands up and ... well... too funny for words....


----------



## hefe

The one where an office loosened the dress code so that employees could wear patriotic items, probably post-911. Will Ferrell was wearing an Old Glory thong...and nothing else.

That was great. 

Found it!


----------



## hefe

stiffi said:


> Oops I crapped my pants


----------



## Sparty99

I always liked the one where Shatner was in front of a bunch of Trekkies at a convention and looked out and said, "Would you get a life?!?"


----------



## dsb411

Scared Family

Ed Grimly


----------



## hefe

serumgard said:


> I always liked the one where Shatner was in front of a bunch of Trekkies at a convention and looked out and said, "Would you get a life?!?"







Whoever recorded it got the AV sync screwed up, but you get the idea.


----------



## classicsat

Royster said:


> For all you people mentioning early NRFPT Players skits, have you rewatched them at any time in the last 30 years?


Global ran them overnight sometime last or this year (before they started re-running The Shield), although they were cut to 1 hour.
And yes, I dud watch them.


> Though Lorne Michaels earnestly offering $1,000 for a Beatles reunion and then later telling George Harrison that he couldn't pay more than $250 for one Beatle does still crack me up.


It was $3000, or some value which couldn't deive into four in round numbers. The could give Ringo less.


----------



## sonnik

dsb411 said:


> Ed Grimly


The only character to appear on both SCTV and SNL.


----------



## hefe

sonnik said:


> The only character to appear on both SCTV and SNL.


Martin Short also did Jackie Rogers, Jr. on both shows.


----------



## katbug

devdogaz said:


> Anything to help out a fellow Arizonan.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

MassD said:


> :up: :up:
> 
> Legendary.
> 
> Another one that comes to mind ... it had one part that almost had me lose control of my bodily functions... Pierce Brosnon played a applicant for a job, Farrel was a rather caustic, nasty boss. At one point, Tim Meadows walks in and says something trivial... Farrel then stands up and ... well... too funny for words....


Hard to tell from that low res video, but I'm sure that wasn't Tim Meadows. Also that wasn't funny. I don't see why people equate stupid with funny.....


----------



## dcehl

Wow - I can't believe nobobody mentioned the childrens show sketch with Tim Meadows as the conductor and his friends would dance around trying to spell F-U-C-* with Cameron Diaz as the new "F"-riend! Also in that same ep - Cameron with Meadows and the ladies man!


----------



## tarheel82glm

I haven't read the entire thread, but I'm guessing that this hasn't been mentioned:

"Alan... The Stevie Wonder Experience"

Eddie: "That sucks, man. You don't sound anything like Stevie. See, the key to doin' Stevie is..."

And BTW... if anyone has that skit on tape/DVD, I'd love a copy.


----------



## Brad Porter

*Mr. Chairman: * Okay, who wants to start?

*Cheryl: * Okay. I should want to shake hands with Mr. Belvedere, I shouldn't want to grab a lock of his hair.

*Mr. Chairman: * That's good, Cheryl. And, even though it would be really neat to have a lock of his hair, we know that's not right. Someone else?

*Mike: * Yeah. Okay. I should want to send him a fan letter telling him how good he was in the episode where he teaches everyone how to cook, but I shouldn't want to type the letter on a death certificate.

*Mr. Chairman: * Yes! But, then, you learned that one the hard way, huh? Okay, so let's keep going. Come on.

*Adam: * I should like watching "Mr. Belvedere" a lot, but I shouldn't have to masturbate at the end of every episode.

*Mr. Chairman: * That's right. That is right. Discipline. Next?

*Melanie: * Uh, yeah! I should want to cook Brocktoon a simple dinner if he truly accepts the offer, but not if I sense that he accepts it telepathically.

*Mr. Chairman: * Yes, okay.. but let's keep the exercise in the form of "should" and "shouldn't", okay? Next?

*Phil: * I should want to cook him a simple meal, but I shouldn't want to cut into him, to tear the flesh, to wear the flesh, to be born unto new worlds where his flesh becomes my key.

*Mr. Chairman: * [ considering ] Good.

*Doug: * I got one. I should want to say hi to him nicely, I shouldn't want to keep him in a big jar in my basement.

*Mr. Chairman: * Alright, Doug, that's great, we understand that now. Go on, though. Why shouldn't you put him in a big jar in your basement?

*Doug: * Because.. his breath would fog up the glass, and I wouldn't be able to see him..?

*Mr. Chairman: * Well, now, there is that, but..


----------



## mrpope

dana carvey doing carson, norm mcdonald as burt renolds, and farley as dom deliouse. standign there laughing, farley put the pies in their crotch and then pisses him self.


----------



## Donbadabon

"You likea da juice?"
"Yes"
"He likea da juice!"


----------



## classicX

stevieleej said:


> Here are a few of my favorites.
> 
> 
> "I got a fever. And the only prescription... is more cowbell!"
> Sassy's Sassiest Boys w/ Christian Slater
> Fiesta Politica always makes me laugh
> The Morning Show (Horatio Sans) - "Happy Birthday Stan!"
> Celebrity Hot tub
> Tyrone Green (and his reggae band) playing 'Kill the White People'
> King Tut - (ah, the old days)


'Kill the White People' make the tops of my list - we still sing it sometimes to this day.


----------



## hefe

Donbadabon said:


> "You likea da juice?"
> "Yes"
> "He likea da juice!"


Is that this one?
http://snltranscripts.jt.org/92/92qgyros.phtml

I remember the phrase, but don't recall the whole skit.


----------



## scooterboy

Way too many to mention, and most already have been.

I would *love* to find a clip of Hartman, Carvey, and Woody Harrelson singing _Three Very Lonesome Cowboys_ though.

_And the cook is kinda dirty,
but his mouth is awful purty, when he yawns..._


----------



## Donbadabon

hefe said:


> Is that this one?
> http://snltranscripts.jt.org/92/92qgyros.phtml
> 
> I remember the phrase, but don't recall the whole skit.


Yep, that was it. I guess I was paraphrasing.


----------



## supham

Kristy Alley when she visits a resturant and gets special treatment from the waiters

The Harry Potter spoof with Lindsay Lohan


----------



## buckeyenut

kcarl75 said:


> I have two...sorry.
> 
> Eddie Murphy doing the Buckwheat Album infomercial
> 
> and
> 
> the Jim Carey Lifeguard with Will Ferrell in the kiddy pool.
> 
> ***The Will Ferrell patriotic thong at the business meeting is a close third.





MikeMar said:


> Well besides the entire Jim Carrey episode
> 
> my favorite skit was "The Change Bank" - tried to find it online to link to, but spent 20 min and couldn't find it


Yep. The Jim Carey episode itself is tops IMHO--with the lifeguard skit winning out:


----------



## sandman10881

dcehl said:


> Wow - I can't believe nobobody mentioned the childrens show sketch with Tim Meadows as the conductor and his friends would dance around trying to spell F-U-C-* with Cameron Diaz as the new "F"-riend! Also in that same ep - Cameron with Meadows and the ladies man!


That skit is great! It was called Jingleheimer Junction


----------



## MassD

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Also that wasn't funny. I don't see why people equate stupid with funny.....


Well..... excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me!


----------



## hefe

MikeMar said:


> my favorite skit was "The Change Bank" - tried to find it online to link to, but spent 20 min and couldn't find it


----------



## scooterboy

I'm also very fond of The Barry Gibb Talk Show.

Only the first one though - the second one was just a ripoff of the first.


----------



## Mabes

I don't think this was mentioned. Garret Morris in a prison talent show, singing-

I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see,
I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.
When I kill all the whities I see, then ****** he won't bother me,
I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.

[they start to drag him away]
Then I'll get me a white woman who's wearing a navy blue sweater....

Also the opening monologue by Richard Pryor in one of the first shows - "You'll be trippin."


----------



## Magister

supham said:


> The Harry Potter spoof with Lindsay Lohan


That was an incredibley hot one. REALLY hot... I have it save on my PC at home... She hasn't looked that good in a long time.


----------



## jlb

My favorites:

- Bassomatic

- Mr. Robinson's Hood

- Jane you ignorant Slut

and on and on and on


----------



## Regina

:up: How could I not mention the "Sully" skits? Oh, my GAWD, they're wicked hilarious! Irregardless, my favorite was Ben Afleck as Donnie Bottalotti, who tried to make out with Sully's gf, Zazu, while Sully was at work. Fortunately, he came home from work early, and "Tommy" got the evidence on camera! 
Donnie tells Sully he's sorry, seriously sorry, Bro! 
But Sully is all, YOU ARE NO LONGER MY BRO!
But Donnie reminds him -- We were going to rent that beach house next summer; just you-me-
Waddy-
Schampy-
Tags-
Gimpy-
Squeezebox-
Ooey-
and Casper!  
Sully: What about Weems?
Donnie: Oh, yeah, and Weems!  
But Sully will have none of it!
My friend Mo (who lived in Boston for a while and dated a Sully doppelganger nicknamed "Stacks") and I quote this incessantly! 
They are so spot-on it's almost not a parody--but it makes me crack up every time! 
Also- +1 for Barry Gibb Talk Show--


----------



## Odds Bodkins

"Bill Brasky has sired enough children to field a baseball team... an orchestra if you count the bastards!"


----------



## NYCGirl

The William Shatner sketch where he tells a Star Trek convention to "Get a Life!"

"Hardball" with Al Gore as Trent Lott


----------



## danterner

I have fond memories of a news segment on Olympic weightlifters on steriods. They bent down to lift up their barbells and their arms came off at the shoulders - spurting blood.

Now that I type out its description it admittedly sounds disturbing. But I remember thinking it was quite funny at the time. Not sure what that says about me :-(

Also (previously mentioned): Jackie Rogers Jr.'s $100,000 Jackpot Wad, with Billy Crystal as Sammy Davis Jr. and Jim Belushi as Captain Kangaroo, competing on a $25,000 Pyramid-style game show. Thinking of "chocolate babies" still cracks me up.


----------



## thurston608

this probably isnt one of the best ever...but because casino royale is opening today, it made me think of it. i dont remember who the actors were...but the premise was james bond goes to the doctor and it turns out he has every STD possible...he then proceeds to call every woman he has ever slept with....

i couldnt find it on the web. if anyone remembers who was in it, id love to be reminded.


----------



## hefe

thurston608 said:


> this probably isnt one of the best ever...but because casino royale is opening today, it made me think of it. i dont remember who the actors were...but the premise was james bond goes to the doctor and it turns out he has every STD possible...he then proceeds to call every woman he has ever slept with....
> 
> i couldnt find it on the web. if anyone remembers who was in it, id love to be reminded.


http://snltranscripts.jt.org/99/99ebond.phtml


----------



## hefe

danterner said:


> Thinking of "chocolate babies" still cracks me up.


Yes!! That one was hysterical.


----------



## sfenton

Happy Happy Fun Ball

"Do not taunt Happy Happy Fun Ball"


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Since the last time I watched SNL regularly was in high school and college when the Hartman-Myers-Carvey group was on, most of my favorites are from then, but I have some favorites from before and after that time:

- Eddie Murphy in the Mr. Rogers parody
- Wayne's World - too many to pick from (though the Madonna one is surely high on the list)
- Myers doing "Simon" - "are you looking at my bum? Cheeky monkey"
- Coffee Tawk
- The Church Lady
- Toonces
- Schwette Balls
- Deep Thoughts
- The Lohan Harry Potter sketch (*so* hot)
- "Lazy Days"
- Matt Foley, motivational speaker
- "If It's Not Scottish, It's Crap!"
- Lothar of the Hill People
- Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer
- "The Perfect Cheer" (actually, I like all of the cheerleader sketches)
- The club hopping brothers (can't remember their names - but Chris Kattan was one)
- Stuart Smalley with Michael Jordan (awesome)
- Kevin Spacey doing Christopher Walken auditioning for the part of Han Solo (classic)


----------



## kmcorbett

This just in... Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.


----------



## katbug

DreadPirateRob said:


> Since the last time I watched SNL regularly was in high school and college when the Hartman-Myers-Carvey group was on, most of my favorites are from then, but I have some favorites from before and after that time:
> 
> - Eddie Murphy in the Mr. Rogers parody
> - Wayne's World - too many to pick from (though the Madonna one is surely high on the list)
> - Myers doing "Simon" - "are you looking at my bum? Cheeky monkey"
> - Coffee Tawk
> - The Church Lady
> - Toonces
> - Schwette Balls
> - Deep Thoughts
> - The Lohan Harry Potter sketch (*so* hot)
> - "Lazy Days"
> - Matt Foley, motivational speaker
> - "If It's Not Scottish, It's Crap!"
> - Lothar of the Hill People
> - Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer
> - "The Perfect Cheer" (actually, I like all of the cheerleader sketches)
> - The club hopping brothers (can't remember their names - but Chris Kattan was one)
> - Stuart Smalley with Michael Jordan (awesome)
> - Kevin Spacey doing Christopher Walken auditioning for the part of Han Solo (classic)


Definitely my favorite era of SNL...the Church Lady and Wayne's World stuff. Good times.


----------



## hefe

Royster said:


> "I myself never much cared for Colonel Angus! He rubs me the wrong way. I'm not sure why.. can't put my finger on it.. "


One of the very best.


----------



## MikeMar

SNL the complete season 1 is out on dvd now, i want to pick this up, probably get seasons 1-3 or 4 when they come out


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

It's got Sony guts.....
From one of Tom Hanks "Sabra Home Shopping Channel"


----------



## 8krpm

"With a name like Painful Rectal Itch, it's got to be good."


Other faves, all previously mentioned:
Harry Potter
Celebrity Jeopardy
Happy Fun Ball

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "Cajun Man". I hated that one, but I had friends who did Cajun Man for an entire semester.


----------



## Magister

DreadPirateRob said:


> - The Lohan Harry Potter sketch (*so* hot)


I have that one saved on a hard drive somewhere. That is the one that I show people to prove that Lohan was hot at one time.


----------



## Domandred

Magister said:


> I have that one saved on a hard drive somewhere.


I was curious what all the hubub was about and found it on YouTube. Yea Lohan was hot.


----------

